# Sony HD-200 for OTA Only?



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I got my Sony replaced with a new H23 yesterday. Can the Sony be used for OTA only?


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

reubenray said:


> I got my Sony replaced with a new H23 yesterday. Can the Sony be used for OTA only?


I use my old faithful for ota in my kitchen. Works great. In my opinion one of the best receivers ever made,And I have had a bunch


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

How did you get past the dish setup?


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

reubenray said:


> How did you get past the dish setup?


If I remember you just keep hitting exit.
I will check in the morning


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

tbpb3

Did you get time to check this?


----------



## Surveyor40 (Jan 5, 2006)

As I recall, select " Menu ", " Initial Setup ", " Dish Setup ", you should see the option of " No Dish ". Then, redo the setup for OTA reception, scan for channels etc (if necessary). The guide is tied to D* so the guide will no longer function. I'm not sure if the tuner will read the program data stream from the broadcast channel or not, its been awhile.


----------

